# B.TECH (Pass) Degree Equivalency ?



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Does anyone know what is equivalency of B.Tech Pass degree if we submit it to ACS for assessment ? B.Tech Pass degree is 2 year degree and specialize in Electronics. Anyone who had experience with it before can share his experience. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Saad


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

A B.Tech is the equivalent of a diploma on the Australian qualifications framework.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> A B.Tech is the equivalent of a diploma on the Australian qualifications framework.


Hi guys. 

I really do doubt that a 2 year degree will be passed by acs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I really do doubt that a 2 year degree will be passed by acs.


 Where did i say it would? As almost all occupations need a degree and a BTech is the equivalent of a diploma its obvious it wouldnt unless there is substantial post qualifying work experience to make up for the lack of qualifications.


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

saad.r said:


> Dear Friends, Does anyone know what is equivalency of B.Tech Pass degree if we submit it to ACS for assessment ? B.Tech Pass degree is 2 year degree and specialize in Electronics. Anyone who had experience with it before can share his experience. Thanks in advance. Regards, Saad


A degree must have 6 semesters at least with 33% ICT contents every semester to be considered as AQF equivalent to Australian degree in comp science.

Your will be considered as Diploma and since it is in electronics you might have to go for RPL.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> Where did i say it would? As almost all occupations need a degree and a BTech is the equivalent of a diploma its obvious it wouldnt unless there is substantial post qualifying work experience to make up for the lack of qualifications.


I know u didn't say that shel

That being said. I have never heard of that sort of a degree. B.tech with pass ... 
In india b.tech stands for bachelors of technology and it is a 4 year degree not to mention that i do have a b.tech degree. 

So I was just trying to keep facts straight


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

A 4 year B.Tech (Bachelor of Technology) degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering (E.C.E) can be considered as "AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing" if you have the relevant subjects in your B.Tech syllabus. I am B.Tech in E.C.E having all my experience in ICT. My degree is considered as "AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing" by ACS. None of my ICT experience is deducted by ACS due to my B.Tech in E.C.E.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Souvik Das said:


> A 4 year B.Tech (Bachelor of Technology) degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering (E.C.E) can be considered as "AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing" if you have the relevant subjects in your B.Tech syllabus. I am B.Tech in E.C.E having all my experience in ICT. My degree is considered as "AQF Bachelor Degree with major in Computing" by ACS. None of my ICT experience is deducted by ACS due to my B.Tech in E.C.E.


Thanks for that thorough reply buddy. couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Does MCSD gives 10 points and counts as a diploma ? Also, what happens if I did not have that certification at the points of skills assessment and if i do include it in the EOI ?

If i do get 10 points will DIAC remove the experience points ?


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

noobrex said:


> Does MCSD gives 10 points and counts as a diploma ? Also, what happens if I did not have that certification at the points of skills assessment and if i do include it in the EOI ?
> 
> If i do get 10 points will DIAC remove the experience points ?


ACS used to consider MCSD as diploma during my time of skills assessment which was last year November. I don't know if they have changed the rules now. 
If you want a diploma based on MCSD you need to get it accredited by ACS during your skills assessment otherwise DIAC will not recognize it even though you mention the same in your EOI in skillselect.


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> A B.Tech is the equivalent of a diploma on the Australian qualifications framework.


Thank you _Shel for the information.


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear All,

Thank you everyone who posted details B.Tech degree. i understand that a 4 year B.Tech degree can be considered equivalent to AQF Bachelor degree but my situation is different. I completed B.Tech Pass degree from Pakistan. It is 2 year degree offered by many universities in pakistan and after completion of B.Tech Pass 2 year degree one can study more for two years and get B.Tech Honors degree which is 4 year degree.

But i only completed B.Tech pass degree which is 2 year degree. But it had 6 semesters total which i studied and pass exams. every semester was 4 months in duration. I am now worried that if ACS accredit it as AQF Diploma level then i will only get 10 points for it and i need 15 points for qualification.

On the other hand i also have Microsoft MCSE certification which i also equal to AQF Diploma with major in computing so i don't know which qualification should i submit to ACS. I need assistance from experience members of this forum.

I am counting my points as:

Age 30 Years = 30 Points
IELTS 7 = 10 points
B.Tech degree + MCSE certification = 15 Points 
State Sponsorship (190 Subclass) = 5 points

Total Points: 60 

But now i cannot claim 15 points for my B.Tech pass degree because it is equal to AQF Diploma level by ACS as many member suggested. What should i do to get 5 points to be eligible to lodge EOI ? 

Any help and guidance will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & Regards,
SAAD


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

magneto said:


> A degree must have 6 semesters at least with 33% ICT contents every semester to be considered as AQF equivalent to Australian degree in comp science.
> 
> Your will be considered as Diploma and since it is in electronics you might have to go for RPL.


Thank you magneto for information. My B.Tech pass degree had 6 semester total. Every semester was 4 months in duration. But i still doubt that ACS will not consider it at Bachelor level. Isn't it ?

Thanks


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

If you really need to know what is the aqf level of your qualification ask a registered migration agent who has access to the country education profile by NOOSR.

That's how you can get an idea of your assessment before you submit the application to acs.


----------



## Vikkki (Sep 5, 2012)

saad.r said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> Age 30 Years = 30 Points
> ...


1. Are you married / have a de-facto partner who has required skills? If yes, that can earn you 5 points.

2. How good is your english? Do you think you are competent enough to score a band 8 on all sections? That is a good 10 points waiting to be had if you are willing to put in the effort.


----------



## saad.r (Mar 22, 2013)

Vikkki said:


> 1. Are you married / have a de-facto partner who has required skills? If yes, that can earn you 5 points.
> 
> 2. How good is your english? Do you think you are competent enough to score a band 8 on all sections? That is a good 10 points waiting to be had if you are willing to put in the effort.


Dear Vikkki,

I m not married and also i cannot get 8 bands in each module of IELTS.


----------

